# Pier and Surf Special



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK,

I have been working on a casting version of the successful 10' 1-4 spinning rod. Testing went very well, demo rods were put through the paces and the feedback was great.

So I went with a limited production run on the 10' 1-4 casting rods. Here is the issue.

Due to an error in production there is one guide that is one (1) inch off in placement. There is no performance issue at all, rod casts great and there is no trouble with the line touching the rod under load.

I cannot in good faith sell the rod at full retail due to this blemish.

Can you see it ?? YES. If you are a fisherman that is anal about the appearance of his/her equipment then this is probably not the deal for you. If, however you are a fisherman that looks at a rod as a tool to catch fish then you just might be interested in this deal. Full factory warranty applies.








Retail price - 209.95

"Blem" price - 179.95

There are a limited number available so if you are interested let me know. This deal will not go up an my website, only here on P&S.

Tommy


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Who, that little guy? I wouldn't worry about that little guy. 

He's just excited about being nearer the fish.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Are there any of these rods left?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes, i have a few left.

Tommy


----------

